# Butane Lighter substitute for creme brulee torch



## deviatorz (Mar 5, 2012)

I was wondering if I can substitute the creme brulee torch for a butane lighter, the small ones that are used to light cigars. It goes up to 1300 degrees C. An example is this one: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/jet-1300-c-butane-lighter-1320. Basically its a mini torch and unlike a normal lighter, it spits out a jet flame much like the torch. My main concern is if the butane inside it contains any other chemicals residues other than butane that could make one sick or worse. Is it pure butane in these lighters?


----------



## deviatorz (Mar 5, 2012)

looks the the link has an error, here's a working one: here


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

They get to hot and could even  explode or even melt and burn you


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Since a decent oogi torch runs under $20 and a real deal Iwatani goes for $30, I think you're nuts.  This from a guy who worked as a bouncer and sparring partner.

But presumably you're an adult and smart enough to drop the lighter when it gets too hot to hold.  The short answer is, "yes you can,  but you can't do a very good job."  Be careful, don't burn yourself.

BDL


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

You can even use a candle, or fireplace matches if you want to try, b ut think about it  if you can't do it right and turn out a decent product, why bother or waste your time ?

Make something else.


----------



## deviatorz (Mar 5, 2012)

boar_d_laze said:


> Since a decent oogi torch runs under $20 and a real deal Iwatani goes for $30, I think you're nuts. This from a guy who worked as a bouncer and sparring partner.
> 
> But presumably you're an adult and smart enough to drop the lighter when it gets too hot to hold. The short answer is, "yes you can, but you can't do a very good job." Be careful, don't burn yourself.
> 
> BDL


Those prices I can take. I was searching for some torches and they cost around $80 which isn't worth it. I was looking on Amazon for the torches you recommended and its around the prices you suggested. Do you know any other websites that sell those any cheaper and ship to Canada?


----------



## sparkie (Feb 12, 2011)

I just use a BernzOmatic hand torch. Not pretty, but you get a larger flame that burns over 3000*F. The propane cans run about $3 for a 14oz cylinder vs about 1$ an ounce for butane refills. This all makes more sense if you have a greater need for the torch. Be it for large quantity of brulees or plumbing. The torch runs about $25 at any hardware store. Might not be what you're looking for but it is another option.


----------

